# Now hiring climbers and crews



## Justinian tree (Jan 21, 2017)

Now hiring experienced climbers. Great pay if you are the proper candidate. Putting together crews for work starting Now. The work is located in California. Tree companies also welcome to contact me for subcontractor information.Contact Sean for more information.9708209199
You must be
-Drug free 
-Hard working
-Team player
-Safety conscious


We offer
-great pay
-steady work
-management on site
-advancement opportunities


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 18, 2017)

Just wondering what your paying your top climbers. Im already badge in. Im in Sonora today at er with a friend.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 28, 2017)

Justinian. That phone # doesn't work. I have an exceptional crew for crane work. Interested in contract work.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 4, 2017)

Sean, the # you contacted me from (781-3365) went to Nevada 
Call me please


----------

